# Pillow



## Rob1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Any Pillow fans out there? Info on her isn't easy to find. Same with photos. I had some from her years ago. Yes I know she competed briefly as an amateur and really shook things up before Bev Francis came on the scene. And it has been several years since Pillow left Gold's in Venice and pitched her posing suit a bit bitter as female bodybuilding had reacted in shock to her developed physique but only a few years later would she reckon her naturally attained bod would not fare well against anabolic augmented competitors.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 1, 2014)

She posts over at RX Muscle. Usually when there's a women's bodybuilding or physique contest being covered.

I know she was living in Alaska not long ago. I could be wrong, but I think she's in TX now.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 2, 2014)

This pillow?


----------



## Rob1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes that's her.


----------



## Sully (Aug 29, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> Yes that's her.



Start checking the dates on the threads you're posting in. Bumping 2 year old threads here can get your pee-pee slapped. Just so u know.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Aug 29, 2016)

He's just trying to get the post count up.


----------



## Sully (Aug 29, 2016)

I know. Just thought I'd let him know before one of the mods slaps him with the ban hammer. Can't say he wasn't warned.


----------



## AR-15 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hmmm. Sometimes I like getting me pee pee slapped. Not by the Mods though. Lol....AR....


----------

